# My 2018-2019 Chukar Season



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Well my season has come to an end. It was a good season despite the bird numbers beind down. I was able to get some birds and I enjoyed watching my dog work. Here are some pictures from the season!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Aside from your ugly dog--very nice pics!  sent you a PM


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

That’s way cool! I’ve had some experience hunting, and being around those drahtars, they are something else! Very cool dogs!


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Haha, everyone else I know thinks my dog is ugly too! But she gets the job done on chukars.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The dog is beautiful, it’s your hunting partner that is ugly!

;-) :grin:

Devil birds! Cool stuff.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice and well done finding success during bad year. Beautiful dog. How old?

My GWH was a chukar hunting machine! Amazing dogs.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

She will be six years old in April.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Only those with advanced tastes can appreciate when a dog his that perfect point of being so ugly it becomes beautiful.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like a fun season!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

I've spent many hours and many miles behind a dog chasing those miserable little shyts! Fun stuff. @t_boneking, which end of the state did you hunt? I hunted chukars in Idaho. I didn't even know that there were any chukars in Utah....


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I hunt the West desert from Fillmore north to Tooele county. Any of the desert mountain ranges in the West Desert hold birds. Sorry for the vague info but if you get out there on you’re own you will find them. Exploring the desert and hunting different areas is half the fun! Good luck!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

t_boneking said:


> I hunt the West desert from Fillmore north to Tooele county. Any of the desert mountain ranges in the West Desert hold birds. Sorry for the vague info but if you get out there on you're own you will find them. Exploring the desert and hunting different areas is half the fun! Good luck!


No worries about 'vague' information. I'm just happy that there are chukars in Utah! Now I'm even more excited at the prospect of moving 'back home'.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

@t_boneking, what about farther south? Like in the Cedar/St. George area? Any birds in that neck of the woods? There were no (zero, zip, nada) reports of chukars around there when I was a kid, or an adult for that matter. At least none that I heard of.....


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I’ve never hunted that far south so I’m really not sure about any specifics. My guess is there are some birds in the desert ranges near cedar city.


----------

